# smartass or conservative cpu governers on d2g?



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Have anyone tried these? Smartass overheats my phone.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I have a version of smartass that I've been running stable for the past few days. It will be a part of CM7 soon 

Btw, 11 hours (2 w/display), 40ish% battery left, smartass @ 800Mhz. Buttery smooth with all animations.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

cant wait


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Btw can you send me the module please?


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Id love to have smartass on my cm7 d2g..any way possible?


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

I tried a smartass gov for d2 and I had worse battery life


----------

